# Learn IPO training online. Possible?



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

I've been looking everywhere near our place in the Philippines where I could learn how to train my dog for IPO trial in the future. Tried to join a club which however does mondio ring, something which is not for my dog.

Just wondering if you know of classes online that can help me with this. If there is, do you think it will be effective? it seems though that I have no choice but to go that route. 

I'm looking to prepare my dog for the tracking and obedience phase. As for the protection, my mondio friends might be able to help.

Thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dave Kroyer
Michael Ellis
Denise Fenzi
Deb Zappia (has one video out now. Working on more)


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Dave Kroyer
> Michael Ellis
> Denise Fenzi
> Deb Zappia (has one video out now. Working on more)


Thanks! Tried to search for these names but cant seem to find links fo their online sessions, except that of Dave Kroyer. I'm ok with the one by Dave Kroyer but I prefer something that would tell me, "ok, here are the things you need to teach your puppy. Start with this." Dave's seems to be a database of training videos and it's up to me what I want to view and teach my puppy. This might be a little overwhelming. Or perhaps I'm missing something?

How about that of Karen Pryor?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Engagement unleashed is an online interactive course by the Collared Scholar.


----------



## brownclown (Apr 10, 2018)

i dont know if they have IPO but leerburg has tons of training videos


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I really like David Kroyer. I got the 9.99 a month deal (Gold I believe it is) as a gift. I often watch it while working from home lol


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I really like Dave Kroyer as well. I purchased the Gold package. Been 9 yrs since I trained in OB while his philosophy is pretty much what I’ve done in the past and currently am doing now there are some changes over the years that I wanted to add to my training.
You can’t learn the protection part of IPO online you need an experienced helper to work your pup and set a great foundation.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

I also have dave kroyer, gold sub. He has a ton of vid to watch thru.


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

Thank you! I'm about to subscribe to dave kroyer's now. My problem is with the organization of videos, i.e., I do not know which I should watch first.

I bought yesterday the book "Training with Drive." Perhaps I could follow the program in this book and just refer to dave's videos?

I was thinking there must be an online program that will tell me, "this is what you need now. After you've learned this, proceed to this training." Something like that. 

Yes, my mondio buddies will help me with the protection. 

Thank you!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I like Michael Ellis! I bought his “Raising a working puppy!” DVD/on demand video on Leerburg and it has good exercises and activities that I did and still do with my puppy


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dave Kroyer
Ivan Balabanov

You can get Ivan's vids on BowWow Flix. 

Don't pay for anyone less. These two are solid. Anything else you can find for free on YouTube.


----------

